# Barred Midas Eggs Hatched



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

My camera eats batteries, so this was the best I could get at the moment. They pumped out a decent amount of fry, especially for the first time in this tank. This is in the same tank as a pair of Jags, and JD. Now the task is to try and separate as many as I can..when they get big enough to net.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet! & best way I've found for removal of babies is a hose. It'll suck em right up from wigglers to 1" babies. Just make sure hose is big enough for the babies being siphoned. Plus you can thumb the exit end & suk em up one by one.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Sweet man, keep us updated!


----------

